# Cheese condiment



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

With all this cheese smoking going on I would like to share my Hot Pepper Mustard recipe. It’s not super hot. We make a batch or 2 an share with friends & family. We grow these peppers                                4# Hungarian Wax peppers.         1 qt. Mustard.                              1 qt vinegar.                                1 tsp. Salt.                                  3# light brown sugar.               1 cup flour.                                  1.5 cups warm water.               Wash & cut stems off peppers Purée peppers with vinegar. We use a blender so it’s a little chunky. Add all ingredients but flour & water. Bring to boil. Make paste with flour & water. Add to rest. Hard boil for 3 minutes constantly stirring to prevent scorching.  Be carful with the hard boil because this stuff gets to boiling like lava. Any questions let me know. Hope u enjoy


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2018)

Sounds real good!
Al


----------



## katie998 (Dec 3, 2018)

buzzy said:


> With all this cheese smoking going on I would like to share my Hot Pepper Mustard recipe. It’s not super hot. We make a batch or 2 an share with friends & family. We grow these peppers                                4# Hungarian Wax peppers.         1 qt. Mustard.                              1 qt vinegar.                                1 tsp. Salt.                                  3# light brown sugar.               1 cup flour.                                  1.5 cups warm water.               Wash & cut stems off peppers Purée peppers with vinegar. We use a blender so it’s a little chunky. Add all ingredients but flour & water. Bring to boil. Make paste with flour & water. Add to rest. Hard boil for 3 minutes constantly stirring to prevent scorching.  Be carful with the hard boil because this stuff gets to boiling like lava. Any questions let me know. Hope u enjoy


Quick question, do you really mean 4 pounds of peppers? How many does that usually come out to? Same question for the brown sugar, 3 pounds? How much total sauce does this usually make in the end? I'm super interested in making this, but want to make sure I get it right and I might not need that much.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes. Just follow my recipe an u will have about 10 pints. Think Christmas gifts if to much for yourself. I can mine so I have it year round. Hot water bath pints 5  minutes qts 10.  Don’t see why u couldn’t half it. Any other questions just ask because this stuff is great on cheese ,bologna, or pretzels. Might even be good spread on sandwich but never tried


----------



## katie998 (Dec 3, 2018)

One more question. Do you use yellow mustard or Dijon or something else? I can't wait to try this. Thanks!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

Just yellow mustard. Make sure u measure out the mustard because it’s sold by weight. 32 oz is not a qt. Plus if u use dark brown sugar it will come out like brown mustard instead of yellow. Good luck. Be very careful with the hard boil. It’s like lava.


----------



## katie998 (Dec 3, 2018)

Will do! Thanks!


----------

